# Eduard warehouse fire



## Donivanp (Dec 19, 2020)

The Modelling News: Sad news: A fire at Eduard's warehouse in the Czech Republic...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 20, 2020)

Good news that no one was hurt. 

I suppose a lot of cardboard boxes full of polystyrene plus a lot of packaging are just about the most flammable material there is.


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 20, 2020)

Check their site. You can not order from them for now.


----------



## PlasticHero (Dec 21, 2020)

My local hobby shop burned at this time last year, but he is open again. It makes me sad to see them go through such a distressful event at this time. Vladimir says, "when we start again, the best way to help us is with your purchases". I'd like to propose that GB-51 is "Any Eduard WWII kit".

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 21, 2020)

PlasticHero said:


> My local hobby shop burned at this time last year, but he is open again. It makes me sad to see them go through such a distressful event at this time. Vladimir says, "when we start again, the best way to help us is with your purchases". I'd like to propose that GB-51 is "Any Eduard WWII kit".


I like that idea


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 23, 2020)

Eduard Model Accessories
19h · 
Dear friends, thank you again for your messages and support!
Yesterday we completed the reconnaissance of our premises and prepared for today's evacuation of undamaged goods from the warehouse. It still looks like it will be possible to save more than we hoped. The rest remains in the warehouse and will get new boxes in packaging compartment. The evacuated goods will be moved to a nearby hall, where they will wait until new space is available for the temporary location of the sales department. We have several offers, they will be evaluated on Wednesday. I assume that preparations for the move will begin immediately on December 28, and perhaps the move to selected areas will begin in the last week of the year. My plan is to start selling no later than January 15th.
The department providing packaging, including stored components, is intact and ready for action. In this part of building we found also moldings for the Tornado, which I originally mistakenly declared destroyed. So there will be a Tornado with pin up posters.
The January INFO will be released on Tuesday, January 5. I have to rework the editorial a bit, but I'll make it.
Happy Modelling!
Vladimir Sulc,
CEO, Eduard – Model Accessories

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2020)

Sounds good.


----------



## rochie (Dec 23, 2020)

PlasticHero said:


> My local hobby shop burned at this time last year, but he is open again. It makes me sad to see them go through such a distressful event at this time. Vladimir says, "when we start again, the best way to help us is with your purchases". I'd like to propose that GB-51 is "Any Eduard WWII kit".


great idea


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 23, 2020)

rochie said:


> great idea


I agree with it with one modifying point. It can be any kit but has to have some eduard product used in the build.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## wrcook (Feb 3, 2021)

Wow! That was some fire, the FF did a great job of containing it. I am glad that I never had any buildings like that in my district. 
Little or no coaxing..... Eduard products are great. Great idea to support them.


----------

